# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zona e Heshtjes në Meksikë!

## presHeva-Lee

Thelle ne zonen e shkretetires se Meksikes shtrihet nje siperfaqe e vogel dhe jo shume e njohur qe duket se mposht ligjet e natyres dhe fiziken e zerit.

Kjo zone eshte e njohur si Zona e Heshtjes.

Ky eshte nje vend qe pa ndonje arsye te vecante, duket se valet e radios e pershkojne me veshtiresi ajrin. E vendosur ndermjet shteteve te Chihuaua, Coahuila dhe Durango, dhe vetem 400 milje larg kufirit te Shteteve te Bashkuara, dicka ne kete siperfaqe toke e ben pothuajse te pamundur te merren transmetime radio, televizioni, telefonata apo gjithcka tjeter qe ka nevoje per transmetime sinjali. Dhe e gjithe kjo nuk ka nje shpjegim te besueshem.

Nderkohe qe shkaku i ketij fenomeni eshte ende i panjohur, ka shume teori qe tregojne qe kjo toke ka  patur lidhje qe me pare me aktivitete paranormale apo jashtetokesore.

Pavaresisht shkakut te panjohur te ketij fenomeni, Zona e Heshtjes vazhdon te jete nje vend interesant dhe terheqes, qe terheq kuriozet e thjeshte dhe studieuesit e te panjohures.

Tiparet unike te kesaj zone u zbuluan ne fillim kur aviatori Meksikan Francisco Sarabia raportoi probleme me radion nderkohe qe fluturonte mbi kete zone ne vitet 1930. Ky fenomen u kofirmua me pas ne vitin 1966 kur nje kimist organik nuk mundej te kontaktonte pjestaret e ekipit te tij me radion e tij te dores nderkohe qe po zhvillonte nje studim ne terren.

Megjithate, anomalite qe ndodheshin ne kete zone nuk u bene te njohura dhe nuk u dha rendesia e duhur deri ne 11 Korrik te vitit 1970. Ne ate date nje rakete difektoze e U.S. Air Force qe u lancua nga White Sands Missile Base ne new Mexico, doli papritur jashte rruges se saj te parashikuar dhe u perplas ne zonen e shkretetires. Per shkak se raketa po trasportonte dy konteniere me elemente radioaktive, nje ekip i Forcave Ajrore u dergua menjehere ne kete siperfaqe ku u konfirmua edhe nje here qe te gjitha llojet e sinjaleve radio deshtonin ne ate zone.

Si rezultat i kesaj, qeveria Meksikane vendosi te bente kerkime per te studiuar perberesit ne bimesi, kafshe dhe minerale ne kete siperfaqe ne nje perpjekje per te percaktuar shkakun e pamundesise se sinjaleve per te funksionuar ne kete vend.

Shpjegimi me i zakonshem qe japin shkenctaret per zhdukjen e menjehershme dhe te papritur te sinjaleve radio, eshte prezenca e larte e mineraleve te depozituar ne kete zone. Nivele shume te larta te magnetitit dhe uraniumit jane prezente,  qe mund te krijojne pulsime elektromagnetike te mjaftueshme per te nderhyre me sinjalet radio. Nder te tera, kjo zone ka patur nje nivel te larte aktiviteti meteorit gjate mijera viteve. Kjo ka bere qe te kete spekulime te tera qe dheu ne kete zone mund te kete cilesi jo te zakonshme magnetike per shkak te fragmenteve te meteoriteve te thermuar.

Niveli i larte i aktiviteteve meteorite, ka gjeneruar shume teori sipas te cilave kjo zone eshte nje vorteks ku eshte e perqendruar nje sasi energjie e tokes e jashtezakonshme, duke e bere ate nje vend kryesor per aktivitetet paranormale.

Qe ne vitin 1910 jane dokumentuar raprtime te shumta per UFO dhe takime me qenie jashtetokesore ne kete zone nga banoret e saj. SHume njerez kane thene qe kane qene deshmitaret e disqeve te medha qe jane ulur ne kodrat e kesaj zone, ndersa shume te tjere pretendojne qe ne qiejt e nates mund te shohesh shpesh drita te mistershme dhe topa zjarri.

Se si Zona e Heshtjes shkaterron sinjalet radio dhe cdo sinjal tjeter dhe duket se terheq aktivitetet jashtetokesore akoma nuk eshte zbuluar. Ajo qe eshte e sigurt eshte qe kjo zone eshte mjaft e vecante dhe qe kundershton te gjitha ligjet e natyres.

----------

